# 200mg a month?



## KingBee (May 7, 2015)

I had my blood work done a little while back and my serum level came back a dismal 243. I went to my Dr. and he put me on one 200mg shot of test cyp a month. So my question is.. what am i to expect from one shot a month? Im thinking... nothing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 7, 2015)

Is your doc hulksmash?


----------



## DF (May 7, 2015)

You can expect your test level to be lower than your initial blood work.


----------



## KingBee (May 7, 2015)

Thats kinda the answer i was leaning toward. I was thinking that one shot would bump it just enough to shut me down then it would drop out. Is that right?


----------



## Bippal (May 7, 2015)

Youre going to crest up just above where youre at now, then crash back down bellow that line of what youre at now. Its gonna suck if you do it his way.....


----------



## deadlift666 (May 7, 2015)

That's terrible.


----------



## DF (May 7, 2015)

KingBee said:


> Thats kinda the answer i was leaning toward. I was thinking that one shot would bump it just enough to shut me down then it would drop out. Is that right?



You are correct sir.  I'd recommend pinning 100mg/week min.  I've seen 200mg being pinned and at day 9 the test level was just above 300.


----------



## KingBee (May 7, 2015)

where i work we have a medical staff that will draw blood on request and send it to test for what ever u want and my insurance will pay for it so, i think im gonna have it pulled the day before im scheduled for my next shot so i can have some blood work to go by when i talk to my Dr.


----------



## DF (May 7, 2015)

KingBee said:


> where i work we have a medical staff that will draw blood on request and send it to test for what ever u want and my insurance will pay for it so, i think im gonna have it pulled the day before im scheduled for my next shot so i can have some blood work to go by when i talk to my Dr.



Great idea! Best of luck


----------



## KingBee (May 7, 2015)

I know we're all a little different when it comes to metabolizing test but, how much should it take to bring me from 243 to say 700-900? Im 6' 230lbs about 18% bf, if that makes a difference.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 7, 2015)

I would get this in writing from you doc.  It's possible there was a miscommunication.  If you get 1 ~ 200mg shot per month in writing I would not go back.  There are many hrt clinics now prescribing testosterone so you have options.

I've been on hrt/trt for 4 years.  I agree with what's been said so far this amount 1 time per month would be worse than nothing.  Even 50mg per week would do nothing accept stop any natural test.

However, I would recommend taking as little as possible to get you to where you want to be determined by blood testing.  Good luck.


----------



## DF (May 7, 2015)

KingBee said:


> I know we're all a little different when it comes to metabolizing test but, how much should it take to bring me from 243 to say 700-900? Im 6' 230lbs about 18% bf, if that makes a difference.



The only way of knowing is through bloodwork.  Just to show how different each individual can be: I had blood work done on day 5 of 100mg/5 days test was around 1100.  Another member tested on that same TRT protocol around 250.


----------



## KingBee (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys. It sure does help.


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

Nothing like ultra conservative doctors who don't really understand trt.


----------



## KingBee (May 8, 2015)

apparently those kind of doctors are very common.


----------



## Paolos (May 8, 2015)

DF said:


> You can expect your test level to be lower than your initial blood work.



Took the words right of my mouth.... Thats enough to suppress you but not enough to get your numbers
higher than natty levels.


----------



## MARTRT (Jul 13, 2015)

your doc gave you a low dosage to be smart and make sure your body will not react bad to the drugs.
Give it time, youll probably get on a good dosage. I started of with 100mg every 2 weeks.. basically the same as you im still trying to find my correct dosage but im at 75mg every week, but im still low


----------

